# MBNA selling credit card business



## bloodyhell (15 Oct 2012)

MBNA selling their irish credit card business to spanish avant tarjeta. Any implications to card holders?


----------



## Janet (15 Oct 2012)

Got a letter about this last week.  From what I recall, no changes for a year and within that year the new owners will be in touch to say what will change.  Can't remember other details - if no-one else posts more details before I get to it I'll dig it out of the pile and update.


----------



## SkyRunner (20 Mar 2013)

I have been getting letters about the switch over to Avant card for last few months. Jan, Feb, Mar 2013.

MBNA website went offline last Friday 15th March and now refers customers to the Avant Card website via a weblink. However the Avant Card site would not allow to register over the weekend, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday. 

Just tried it now Wednesday 20th 11pm and I can input registration details but no matter how many times I do it, it then brings me to a page with this message:
*Sorry, the page you requested is not available at this time. Please try again later. *


Has anyone else experienced the same problems?


----------



## mwennis (21 Mar 2013)

*Same issue*

I am having the same issues. I have been on hold for the last 30 mins and no answer. If and when I hear anything I will post.


----------



## mwennis (21 Mar 2013)

I Just got hold of them after a long wait and they assured me (???) that the website will be up and running this afternoon. See what happens!


----------



## finnster (21 Mar 2013)

Now registered successfully.
Tried this morning and got the same message
"Sorry, the page you requested is not available at this time. Please try again later."

Tried later and worked fine.

Note : Make sure you use Internet Explorer as your browser when doing this. It does not seem to be happy with Chrome or Firefox quite yet.


----------



## Bonaparte (21 Mar 2013)

finnster said:


> Now registered successfully.
> Tried this morning and got the same message
> "Sorry, the page you requested is not available at this time. Please try again later."
> 
> ...



Great tip Finnster, eventually got there just now, very disappointed with site basically there's very little there yet


----------

